# Would you think there is a structure problem here?



## CoolHand (Sep 7, 2012)

I had water come thought my ceiling the other night and upon inspecting my 4 year old roof I think I found the problem. It would appear the roof was built wrong.

Look at the picture and let me know what you think? Is this a structure problem? If so I can get it covered by warranty.

I think that the peaks were supposed to follow the red lines and the arrowed roof was supposed to continue in the direction indicated to the proper peak location.

What is happening is the water is running down to the "peak/join" and under the capping. The builder/roofer realized their mistake and tried to fix it by caulking it. The caulking has now all cracked leading to my current water problem.

If anyone here thinks this a structure problem please post your thoughts here? Temporarily I am going to lift the left side of the shingles and use flashing or ice guard to bridge the peak.

Thanks for any thoughts.

Regards,

CH...


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

I don't think its a structure problem its a installer problem. Yes its wrong you could check and see if they will do anything about it not sure depends on how good of a company they are.


----------



## CoolHand (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks 1985gt. Do you think my lines/arrows represent the proper fix? Do you think my temporary fixed proposed above will work for a week or two? Or do you think re-caulking will by me the week or two I need to get organized and figure out who is paying for this?

Regards,

CH

FYI - the reason I thought there may be an underlying structure problem is that it appears there is a missing peak.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

can't tell if your line is right because to be honest, your line blocks the field of view. Possibly it seems appropriate. 

The question I have is why is that hip there? The hip that continue from the main ridge to the gutter line. Is that back bay an addition? 

A good company will fix it, if it's their fault.


----------



## CoolHand (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes it is hard to see with my line there. Sorry. You see this is an partial octagon section that was part of the initial build, not a reno. Have a look at the pictures without the lines and it is more clear to see the missing hip.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

From the 2nd angle it looks like the octagon was framed funny. Normally the roofers could have just extended the courses across, but it looks like the octagon takes a little angle at the one hip, which seems un-necessary. However now with the other view I think I can see why they did it. 

I don't necessarily think I would say it is structural, that would imply your structure may collapse. However I think my assessment without actually seeing it and climbing on the roof, would by that the framing is slightly crooked.


----------



## chb70 (Jan 19, 2009)

I think you had it right with your first illustration. The enlongated hip should have turned at the ridge and another hip should have been framed the way the red lines are drawn in the first illustration.

I just can't tell from the pic if the pitch runs the same direction on each side of the enlongated hip. I don't think a roofer would run a hip cap for no reason but I have seen some strange things done before.


----------



## chb70 (Jan 19, 2009)

From this picture, this is the most reasonable opinion I can form without actually being on the roof.

It would be best to have a professional contractor in your area take a look in person to get the right evaluation.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

It almost looks like they ran the hip cap for no reason, from the photos it doesn't look like there is a angle change there the caps are laying flat. It odd, I can only imagine what was going though the roofers head at that point in time. There is a angle change where the hip caps should be, or atleast it looks like it from the angle of the photos.


----------



## chb70 (Jan 19, 2009)

> It almost looks like they ran the hip cap for no reason, from the photos it doesn't look like there is a angle change there the caps are laying flat. It odd, I can only imagine what was going though the roofers head at that point in time. There is a angle change where the hip caps should be, or atleast it looks like it from the angle of the photos.


 
Thats what it look like to me too 1985, just can't be sure from a pic


----------



## CoolHand (Sep 7, 2012)

Great feedback guys! I have had the roof fixed by a professional who did it like the picture posted above (yellow lines). I am trying to get a hold of him to find out what was actually framed under the shingles.

I also have a city engineer pulling the design records of the house so they can poke their heads in the attic to ensure the trusses/rafters were installed as intended. This was supposedly inspected at the time of construction but my experience tells me things like this can be easily missed in a subdivision with 400 new homes.

Regards,

CH


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

CoolHand said:


> I also have a city engineer pulling the design records of the house so they can poke their heads in the attic to ensure the trusses/rafters were installed as intended. This was supposedly inspected at the time of construction but my experience tells me things like this can be easily missed in a subdivision with 400 new homes.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> CH


Inspections LOL HAhahahaha OMG I have stories.. ROFLMFAO! Inspections.... :tt2: :lol: 

Like the inspector who rang my door bell asking when I was goign to remove two pallets of extra material from my drive way, when my roof hadn't even been replaced yet and the existing shingles were obviously old and crusty and visible from the street. This is an inspector?

Like the inspector who passes roofs which are supposed to have an ice shield inspection and in his own words "I just pass it and write down no ice shield inspection." Ummm shouldn't that fail?! 

I could go on and on and on about building inspectors... My favorite is the electrical inspector who came by a new construction house, as I just happened to be measuring some stuff, and called in his office to say the electrical was hooked up backwards when in reality it was just two wires laying loose that hadn't been hooked up to anything yet. WTF? Inspectors?! :tt2: :lol:


----------



## FramingPro (Oct 6, 2012)

CoolHand said:


> Yes it is hard to see with my line there. Sorry. You see this is an partial octagon section that was part of the initial build, not a reno. Have a look at the pictures without the lines and it is more clear to see the missing hip.


if anything, that broken hip should have terminated at the ridge of the bay and the right roof plane should have carried across.
Its hard to see where the 45 corner is but there should be a hip, like your pic shows.


----------

